# grain refining 52100 after forging?



## inferno (Sep 25, 2020)

so about a month ago i cut up a big 52100 bearing race and flattened it. i got it pretty hot.
i knew this would make it coarse grained. and it did. then i tried doing a triple quench to see what the grain would look like. 
it got finer for sure but not exactly fine.

i have many kilos of this so i want to use this steel from now on. i will be forging it.

_*so now i wonder what the regular way of getting 52100 fine grained after forging is?*_

i was thinking about getting it up slightly above hardening temp and then slow cool in vermiculite or similar or even air cool if it works.
then heat to lowest hardening temp and slow cool.
then slightly below hardening temp and slow cool.

what have you guys tried/read about that works?


----------



## TB_London (Sep 26, 2020)

Kevin Cashen did a lot of work with 52100
Worth a read:


http://www.cashenblades.com/steel/52100.html



Plus Larrin goes into some detail:








How to Heat Treat 52100 - Knife Steel Nerds


Toughness experiments with 52100 steel have resulted in a recommendation for achieving the optimal hardness-toughness balance with this steel.




knifesteelnerds.com





Straightforward approach included here:





52100 heat treat summary.


I have made a few blades from 1084 and 1080 so far with good results. I am copletely satisfied with preformance of 1080/1084 in puukko and leuku style blades I made. I also made a few kiridashis and small carving type blades. I am about to place an order for new shippment of 1084 from Aldo and...




www.bladeforums.com





Good luck


----------

